# Mo Deck It really works!!!



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I just cleaned my deck in under 20 minutes... do i sound like an infomercial?? :furious: 


I have to say.. mo deck is a pretty good product.... no make that real good.. 

I sprayed a can on last time i cleaned my deck... I just pulled my deck and it looked like crap.. all wet grimey grass caked on everywhere.. like it always is...
we've had a real wet summer in NE so that is unavoidable.. 

But i hosed the deck off -with no soap or anything just a garden hose. with not much pressure.. 95% of the clippings came right off.. i mean clean to the paint almost.. the stuff just washed off the deck.. 


I pressure washed the rest but really if id wanted to scrape a little, there would be no need to even PW. 

I am wondering if i washed all of the mo deck off with the PW... Im glad i bought 3 cans.


too bad.. i was hoping it would not work so i could start a thread reading.... Mo Deck - No Good!!
or
Mo Deck - No Help.... 


But all i could come up with now is Mo Deck... No mess... 

I tried WD 40 and that looks shiny but really did just about nothing... Whatever the polymer stuff is or does in mo deck.. im happy...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought this stuff was suppose to not have grass stick at all just fall off or was i misinformed.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well grass definetly stuck to it.. i thought its 'claim to fame' was ease in cleaning...


it did that...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

SJ, I've never heard of this product... Where did you find this? Almost sounds to good to be true. Since I do not own a lt or gt and only craftsman 22" 6.75 Tec high wheeler and with the type of grass here in the sunshine state it would help so the deck wont rot from the acids?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ernie heres a link...

I bought it from somewhere on yahoo. (i dont have the on this pc)
I was sceptical because when sprayed on, you could not really see much - like when you spray on WD-40. there was not much of a visible film... but it really made deck cleanup easy... 

mo deck home page


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks alot for the link SJ seems to be the thing I need to try.. Thanks again


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this stuff sprayed under the deck or on the outside tip of the deck.......I use a coating I picked up in the DRMO yard. Its a solid film dry type lubricant that goes on wet and then when dry its like its coated with graphite or teflon.its slick as can be. I used it for years in my cyclone type 3pt hitch fertilizer spreader and only acquired a very little bit of rust, and that could have been avoided with a little extra care from me, as the constant bombardment of the guide plate with the fertilizer pellets eventually wore off the coating........ I sprayed the underside of my JD with it and its still there, plain old water hose will knock it clean........Its made by DOW Corning, and called 321 or something like that.can't read the label any more as its all covered in the stuff. I use this stuff of r lots of uses and rain after rain, year after year it hangs in there. I have a big old bench vise mounted outside and its still virtually rust free after a few years of being coated with this stuff....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I might have to try some of these products. Thanks for the info, s_j and Chipmaker.

However, nothing beats a good presoak before you clean the deck:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Jody, you own a pool?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I did till the wife drove the Snapper in it:furious: Then i had to fill it in cause the insurance said as long as the wife lived there it was a risk.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I see, the "wheely lesson" gone bad! :lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Was it drip dry?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I did till the wife drove the Snapper in it:furious: Then i had to fill it in cause the insurance said as long as the wife lived there it was a risk. *


Don't feel too bad Jodyand
My older son ran my JD into my pond already.

Still have the pond, still have the same insurance company, but we got rid of the boy though!:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres a link to the place i bought mine... its sale price is 5.95 per can.. 


Im not sure how much stuff like sail kote costs or how well it works...
link

i see links talking about that dow 321 stuff.. but no where to buy it..


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

While its really a dry film intended for lubricating its slick a snot on a brass door knob and lasts so that was the one reason I decided to give the DOW 321 and 557 a try. Mainly as it does not have an infinity for moisture, and its slick and does not accumulate dirt, dust etc in its intended purpose of open lube of things, so I figured it was worth experimenting with. This is also similar (maybe the same) as coatings lots of implement dealers sell for inside seed bins & hoppers etc)

http://www.escopro.com/anti-fri.htm


Besides the price was right for the lot I picked up dirt cheap and I liked the color as its like gun metal gray......


----------

